# Need info - Code 3 XS 8000



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

I just bought a used minibar, a Code 3 XS 8000. It's a few years old, but in great shape. It has four corner strobes, and looks like the current Model XS 150. It came without any manual, and i've tried to get information from the PSE website, but I guess it's too old and out of production. I'm looking for information on the wires - of 5 wires the previous owner used the pink and blue for hot feeds, and the grey for a ground. There two more - a red and a brown, which weren't used. I'm wondering if they are for different strobe patterns, or for additional lights that were not included. Also wondering about the strobe tube model numbers. Anybody got one of these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

The extra wires could be for a number of different things. Some of the strobes offer a cut off for half the bar (will light the rear only). With the bar flashing in normal mode add power to one of the other wires. The other thing it may do is reduce the power of the bar which would make it not flash as bright. This is great for late night fatigue plowing. The reflection of light won't drive you nuts or put you into a seizure but still give you warning light. The other wires may not be hooked up too. They may be extra for add ons llike take down, alley lights, additonal flashers, or work lights.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

iv had many mini lightbars that had extra wires and most were for options and one of the extra wires may be high/low power it changes the brightness of the strobes


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I'm going to test them out this weekend.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Just goto the manufacturers website and click on the contact us tab. Either email them or call and tell them the model number, and the amount of wires and the colors of the wires. They will email you the proper install diagram.


----------



## Greybeard (Dec 10, 2003)

Good idea, Streetfrog. I'll contact Code 3 before I monkey with the mystery wires.


----------

